# Tips on boardslides?



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

when i do my boardslides and pretty much every other jib trick i like to give a little pop onto even if you could just ride onto it


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

AlxStat said:


> when i do my boardslides and pretty much every other jib trick i like to give a little pop onto even if you could just ride onto it


Agreed. Even when you think you're riding onto the rail/box perfectly flat you'll still be on somewhat of an edge. 

I've never been much of a rail guy till recently, but my advice is that this sounds like more body positioning too, as in having your weight off to one side of the log. When you're learning and at an odd angle to the rail (between 50-50 and boardslide) it's easy to have your weight off to one side of it. In reality you're centered over your board, but if you're centered over your board and you're off to one side of the jib a bit you'll be coming off. Quick example:

This is overkill because I was reaching for the nose, but with the box under one side of board. If I was centered over the board I would've came off the box. I find for me it feels like I have more control when one foot is on the jib though, rather than having the obstacle between my feet. Obviously, the body needs to be over that foot to keep from coming off. 









(yes the box was all warped or something at the end)


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Before you start doing boardslide you need to learn ollie 180's BS and FS. Once you get the feel for the 180, you have the muscle memory to open up you shoulders and hips, which will help you with your boardslides. So when you approach the box, rail, or other jib, pop and rotate your shoulders like you would a 180, but instead of doing the full 180, you want to press your board when it is at the 90. If you can lock down your board to the rail then its smooth sailing from there. Also there is one problem with this method, if you throw your rotation too hard, you might pull a 180, or even 360 boardslide, which wouldn't be a bad thing :laugh:.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Also, watch boardsliding on that wood. Metals rails are nice and slick, but with wood you can still catch an edge.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Dano said:


> Also, watch boardsliding on that wood. Metals rails are nice and slick, but with wood you can still catch an edge.


Yea, I encountered this several times with the smaller log rail since it's not a perfectly round surface, It's got a bunch of edge marks in it now :laugh:. The bigger down-rail log is much smoother and I haven't put any dings in it, yet. I'm gonna go back and make myself ollie to 50/50 so I get used to the transition, and then move on to boardslides. I think I will make a little kicker too to practice 180's/360's.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

This is the one area of snowboarding i hope to get better at this year. I just cant seem to get comfortable on boxes and rails and it pisses me off!!!


----------

